# Microchipping



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a 6 month old Havanese puppy. I am new to this breed, which I adore. I am very confused about having him microchipped. I have read that they can get tumors at the site of it or lumps and bumps. Help! 

Toby's Mom


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I can not remember who told me this but I was told that was false so I hope other people come on here and give more info.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just found this link on snopes--
http://message.snopes.com/showthread.php?t=15946
PS-Both my havs are microchiped


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

One of my Aussies has had her microchip for about 8 years now and I have never this far had any problems. All of my dogs have their microchips. 
I myself don't believe that these cause a problem. I feel that some of the ones who have had problems were possibly due to either being implanted wrong, or less than sterile situation when implanted. or possibly just the body rejecting a foreign object in their body.
I like having the peace of mind that if something was to ever happen to one our dogs, that we would have a better chance of getting him or her back.


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

Both my Havanese are microchipped. It makes me me feel better.
michelle.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Our doc told us, he never have heard of any problems and storys about moving chips should not be truth.

Our puppys will be chipped and vaccinated in the end of the 8.th week.

Ciara lost her chip, she had to be x-rayed and it really was not there. She has got a new one and we had a lot of trouble to get the papers chanched.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Both of mine are chipped. I feel better and my vet said it is safe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

I totally agree with the others. They are just so helpful if puppy/dog is lost. My vet has told me that they are perfectly safe.

* I just make a note every year when they go into the vet for their check-ups to scan it to make sure it is still there. This is a free service. I am for microchipping 100%.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know of anyone that has had problems stemming from the microchip besides a spot of bleeding where it was inserted. 

I do know of one microchip that migrated. It slipped from between the shoulder blades down to one of the sides of the dog, but was still easy to be found by a scanner.

I know of one microchip that failed (similar to what it sounds like happened to Ciara). The owner went to scan it and it didn't show up, and this was a young dog too. Unfortunately, he already had at least one health test registered under the old microchip, so now they are going to have to go through the hassle of changing the microchip number in a few places to the new one.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Toby's mom, same here. I've heard of no problems having your pet microchipped and both my Havs are done. Hope you feel reassured and get Toby microchipped. You may never have any use for it, but it could be that one time......


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiro has also a microchip.
My first dog, a maltese, had also a chip, no problem, 
he died when he was 13 years old, but had no cancer.


----------



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

Dear Havanese Friends, 

Thank you so much for all your input. Toby is getting neutered next week and I am going to have him microchipped at that time. I feel a lot better about it now. 

Toby's Mom


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy is microchipped and thank goodness, otherwise I don't know if we would have gotten him back as quickly if he wasn't. The little stinker ran out of the car (yes, I can laugh about it now).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julia, even when you wrote the story to us and were still shaken by it all, you managed to maintain your sense of humor. I'm so glad you can laugh about it now though.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly,

I think the ability to laugh when I ought to be crying has helped me through some really rough spots.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Understood. 
It's a great coping mechanism.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sully came to our home chipped. No issues here!


----------

